# Ruger American Rifle



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I've been looking for an older model M77 tang safety ruger in 22-250 with the heavy barrel for quite some time and havent had much luck finding one.

Came across an ad for the new Ruger American rifle and caught my eye that it has a tang safety and adjustable trigger. Doesnt have a bull barrel option and not a big fan of composite stocks on rifles but was curious if anyone has one and how it shoots. What they like/dont like. Any info would be awesome


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

You could do what I did. Send a M77 tang safety with sporter barrel off to be rebarreled. I put a Stainless Steel Super Match 24" #5 sporter contour 1:12 twist 3-groove .22-250 Pac-Nor barrel on mine. I had them bead blast the action and reblue so it now has a matte finish and looks nice with the bead blasted barrel. It's rather neato if I do say myself.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I've never shot one, but I know many people who own one and they LOVE them. I haven't heard one complaint or bad review about the rifle, on any website, forum, magazine or in any gun shop. Everything is positive. In fact just today I heard a gun salesman gushing about the gun. Hope this helps.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> I've never shot one, but I know many people who own one and they LOVE them. I haven't heard one complaint or bad review about the rifle, on any website, forum, magazine or in any gun shop. Everything is positive. In fact just today I heard a gun salesman gushing about the gun. Hope this helps.


I have had a very similar experience with the Savage Axis how people rave about them, including gun counter guys. I personally have a hard time seeing such excellence in such a low priced unit. I usually shy away from such priced items, but I am not officially intrigued by the Axis for my sons. I do like the trigger better on the American.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Two other budget guns to consider are the Mossberg ATR and the Marlin X7. In the last couple of years Ive picked up one of each. One for my daughter (Mossberg) and one for me (Marlin) Both have knockoff Savage triggers that are fully adjustable and both shoot sub MOA groups with hand loads. Calibers I got are .308 & .270


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have an Axis, it's performs as advertised! Only knock is its lawyers trigger. I worked my own, and it's nice now.

I'm looking at the American now, probably will pick up a youth model for my niece


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Ruger American in a 22-250. I took it out with some loads I had from another 22-250 I had a few years ago. I was able to 3/4" 5 shot groups with it after it was sighted in. I would buy another. In fact I am considering one in 243. You do not need to spend a fortune to get a good shooting gun.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

good info, thanks guys!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Well I ended up ordering one last week after going down and checking one out. They seem pretty well built for 325 bucks. Now gotta find a scope and go put some rounds through it


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

nickpan said:


> Well I ended up ordering one last week after going down and checking one out. They seem pretty well built for 325 bucks. Now gotta find a scope and go put some rounds through it


Be sure to let us know. I want a .243 in the collection but without killing the bank account and have looked at this. Curious to know how it ends up working for ya!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Got it the other day and have been really toying around with it. Overall I am happy with it so far (haven't shot it yet). Some things I've noticed so far, the trigger is actually very nice. I believe it comes preset at 5lbs. I adjusted it down to about 3.5lbs and still feels very crisp. The barrel is advertised as floated, which was true. It was a little tight on the front of the stock so I cut it down just a hair and now it sits up off the stock nicely. The action beds to the vblocks well every time it is put back on the stock. Love the tang safety (where it should be on all rifles). Bolt is really smooth. When you open the package they offer you a free cheek pad from ruger in order to get a good cheek weld on the stock. It is a little low but I think it would be fine without it, depending how you shoot.

Put a Vortex Diamond back on it the other day and it mounted up nice and the initial bore sight was almost spot on with no adjustments.

Overall it seems pretty nice, now I just need to get out a put some rounds through it. I'll post up when I do. May be awhile, the wife is due any day now with a little one but ill be sure to post the results


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

nickpan said:


> Put a Vortex Diamond back on it the other day and it mounted up nice and the initial bore sight was almost spot on with no adjustments.


Good call on the Vortex!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats on both the new additions


----------



## amcorley (Oct 15, 2013)

i've got a American in .30-06. I was able to find it online for $287+shipping. With 2 day shipping and $15 FFL fee it brought it around $320. It's the only rifle I've ever shot so I can't compare it to anything but I love the way it shoots. The adjustable trigger, tang safety, and external mag are what got me. Don't forget to register it with ruger for your free cheek pad!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I picked up one in 22-250 this morning. Took it home, ran a patch down the barrel, lightened the trigger down to 3.2 lbs and then mounted a 4x12 leupold I had laying around.

I took it down to my shooting range and despite the swirling wind managed to get a 3/4" groups with some 55gr hand loads I had laying around. I'm gonna wait for a calm day to really see what it can do. I may go buy a 4x12 Nikon bdc for it, haven't really decided yet


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

I bought 2. Here is the .243 target. Im still working up the .270 load. For a $300 rifle I cant believe how accurate they are. 8)


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Wow that is pretty impressive. Still need to get out and shoot mine. Just had our first kid so it's been postponed a bit!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Finally got this thing out the other day. Really nice shootin gun. Best groups were a little over 1" with Hornady 55gr factory loads @200yds. Can't wait to spend some more time at the range and dial it in a little more and get some hand loads through it to see what it really can do. All in all it shoots great, the trigger is nice and crisp and fits really good.


----------

